# Wildgame Innovations Camera's



## Shadow6492 (Oct 13, 2009)

My Dad and I have bought two of the X6C cameras this year and perfer this over the cuddleback IR we've been using. Better battery life, small compact size, and better pics day/night. Had the cameras out for about a 6 weeks now with no problems. You can usually find them for $119-$179 price range. Our local Rural King store has them on sale for $119. Hope this helps


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

The only problom is that it takes 30 seconds minimum for the camera to take a pic after the sensor is triggered. It does not take a pic directly when triggered so you would need to face it down the trail to keep the animal in the frame.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 4, 2010)

asa3dpro said:


> The only problom is that it takes 30 seconds minimum for the camera to take a pic after the sensor is triggered. It does not take a pic directly when triggered so you would need to face it down the trail to keep the animal in the frame.


Yeah... what he said.Thats my only drawback.The quietiest camera for the price.If I can find them I have 2 bucks a4&8 licking the lens


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

asa3dpro said:


> The only problom is that it takes 30 seconds minimum for the camera to take a pic after the sensor is triggered. It does not take a pic directly when triggered so you would need to face it down the trail to keep the animal in the frame.


That is FALSE, 30 seconds is the shortest delay time possible between taking pics. The actual sensor speed is around 2 seconds. This little camera is 10 times better than the IR4 and S2 that I currently own.


----------



## bottomline (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with 76 Bronco. I have the D8D that came in a combo pack(cam, batteries, SD card, and locking plates with cable). Takes great pics love it.


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks guys, I have actually complained because my S2 flash isn't working, the IR4 Sucked as well as the Acorn Rage Drop block and the halo 400 rangefinder i bought only works out to about 115 yards. I don't know why i keep buying junk from this company. but i guess i will give the X6C a chance, WGI's last chance.


----------



## FerstlerSlim (Sep 27, 2006)

We own two X6C's and have had great luck with them so far. They are only a month old so we dont know how long they will last, but so far so good. Good quality pics, day and night. No complaints.

Dave


----------



## Sprint9 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have had 2 now and both of them worked great when they worked. I was thinking that I should of had alot more pictures than I got and then notice periods of 10-24 hours that no pictures were taken. During one of those lapse in pictures you can see a pile of apples in one photo and the next one 20 hours later a big pile of apples are gone. Both cameras ended up not turning back on. I took the first one back to the shop where I bought it and they replaced it with a new one. Now the new one is doing the same thing. I brought it home and was messing with it and got it to turn back on and have been using it for the last few weeks changing the card without turning it off. I will send it back the next time it turns off and get it replaced or repaired and if they send me a new one I will have it on here for sale. Not sure what one I will go with yet.


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

Crap just set out a s1.3s I ope it works!


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

I have had one of the 1.3 also. they take good pics for a 1.3 mp. Been out for the last two weeks and so far so good. It's even snowed and rained every day since it's been out.


----------



## ultramaxx (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 4 of the x6c cams and they are awesome,great pics and video and love the battery life and i buy mine at ruralking also they had them on sale last week for 89.00 for x-mas. 

as for you guys and the s1.3 they are Junk c-batt cams are the worst


----------



## ultramaxx (Dec 29, 2009)

Sprint9 said:


> I have had 2 now and both of them worked great when they worked. I was thinking that I should of had alot more pictures than I got and then notice periods of 10-24 hours that no pictures were taken. During one of those lapse in pictures you can see a pile of apples in one photo and the next one 20 hours later a big pile of apples are gone. Both cameras ended up not turning back on. I took the first one back to the shop where I bought it and they replaced it with a new one. Now the new one is doing the same thing. I brought it home and was messing with it and got it to turn back on and have been using it for the last few weeks changing the card without turning it off. I will send it back the next time it turns off and get it replaced or repaired and if they send me a new one I will have it on here for sale. Not sure what one I will go with yet.


If you would like to sell them let me know (pm)


----------

